# Fight Quest Trailer!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

Here a trailer for an upcoming reality show
called Fight Quest!

http://www.northsouth.tv/#prod wed


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

Click on the FigthQuest link!


----------



## mrhnau (May 29, 2007)

Wow  I'd be interested... what channel and when?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

I could not find an air date but it is going to be on the Discover Channel.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 29, 2007)

Yeah...what he asked...?


----------



## Mono (Oct 25, 2007)

Any News on the Show?

Did it go on Air anytime?

Thanks for any Info!

Yours,
Mono


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 25, 2007)

Sweet looks great!!  opcorn:Brad


----------



## SIFUMARKGERRY (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi

I cant find much info on this show......like has anyone had them at their school for a filming ?....or has heard of a school where they have filmed ?   Who are the masters in this clip?
 with respect
 Sifu Mark Gerry


----------



## Blindside (Nov 5, 2007)

I spotted Tuhon Gaje a couple of times in the clips, my understanding is that they wound up facing some of the Phillipine marines, I'm assuming that the marines had studied Pekiti, but I'm not sure.
quick search:
http://www.taipanproductions.com/Coming_Soon/fight_quest.html

Lamont


----------

